# Fritz!Box 7330 für 32 Mbit Kabel Deutschland



## rani_ (11. Juli 2013)

*Fritz!Box 7330 für 32 Mbit Kabel Deutschland*

Hallo,

ist die Fritz!Box 7330 ausreichend um einen 32 Mbit Kabel Deutschland Anschluss ohne Performanceeinbußen nutzen zu können?

https://geizhals.de/avm-fritz-box-7330-voip-mimo-20002510-a692052.html

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Anticrist (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fritz!Box 7330 für 32 Mbit Kabel Deutschland*

32Mbit machen sie alle mit... wieso nimmst nicht die Fritzbox direkt von Kabel Deutschland ?


----------



## crazycountry (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fritz!Box 7330 für 32 Mbit Kabel Deutschland*

Für Kabel Internet bracht man eine Box mit Antennenbuchse , so wie der Digital-reciever für TV es hat . Nimm die Fritzbox von Kabel Deutschland und dann läufts.

MFG Thomas Nitsche


----------



## rani_ (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fritz!Box 7330 für 32 Mbit Kabel Deutschland*

aber ich kann doch auch das KD Modem nehmen und dann diesen Router dahinter hängen oder...?

Die Fritz Box bei KD kostet 5€/Monat... D.h. nach aaaaaaaaaaalllerspääätteestens 2 Jahren hat sich die Box abbezahlt. Da die Garantie ja auch so länge läuft zahlt man mit der KD Lösung ja drauf...


----------



## benTi1985 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fritz!Box 7330 für 32 Mbit Kabel Deutschland*

Wenn du ein externes Modem von Kabel Deutschland hast kannst da einfach nen Router dranhängen. Die Zugangsdaten sind im Modem hinterlegt, brauchst also im Router keine Zugangsdaten eingeben.

Ist kein externes Modem vorhanden wird ein Router mit integriertem KABEL-Modem benötigt.


----------



## rani_ (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fritz!Box 7330 für 32 Mbit Kabel Deutschland*

hab das hier gewählt:
Internet und Telefon bis zu 32 Mbit/s - Kabel Deutschland

hier sind nochmal die specs des routers (mehr gibts leider nicht...):
WLAN Router, AVM Fritzbox und Kabel Modem von Kabel Deutschland

der TAE33-Anschluss (über Adapter) müsste ja das sein was ich brauche oder?

gibts (außer dass ich 2 geräte mit strom versorgen muss) sonst noch nachteile gegenüber der fritz box?


----------



## Anticrist (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fritz!Box 7330 für 32 Mbit Kabel Deutschland*

Erstmal, war das nur halb richtig.. bekommst im 1. Jahr 100Mbit geschenkt, und kannst jederzeit auf 32mbit zurück, wenn du die 39,90 nicht zahlen willst -100 Mbit 1 Jahr für 19,90 warum nicht ?!

Zum anderen sind die Fritzboxen ziemlich zickig wenn man sie als Erweiterung an die KDG Modems hängt. 
TAE Adapter liegen dem Kabelmodem bei .. ich glaube übrigens nicht das du die Telefonfeatures der Fritzbox nutzen kannst wenn sie als Erweiterung dranhängst.. das Telefon muss nach wie vor per TAE Adapter (beiliegend) an das Modem direkt angeschlossen werden


----------

